# Dosing Pumps and Dosing Method



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Please share what _brand _and _type _of doser you use and which dosing _method_ you went with.

This is what I am leaning towards:

GHL Profilux Standalone Dosing Pump

Either two part or balling method

What do you guys think?


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

When I was a reefkeeper, many, many moons ago, I started using a Reef-Filler dual head dosing pump. It worked great but unless you put the actual unit in a remote location, you'll quickly realize how loud it is. I sold it and switched to a SpectraPure LiterMeter III which is a great product, in my experience.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have a GHL Profilux 4-channel Standalone dosing pump, and use the balling light method: Calcium chloride (+ Strontium/Barium, +heavy metals), Sodium bicarbonate (+iodide/flouride), Magnesium chloride hexahydate+Magnesium sulphate heptahydrate, and vodka in the 4th channel.

It's set it and forget it, and it's really easy to adjust your dosages. I liked the unit over the Litermeter because it was capable of dosing as little as 1ml, whereas I think the Litermeter does 50ml minimum. In a nano tank, where I am constrained by the size of my stand, and also by the volume I can dose at once, the Profilux definitely stood out over the others.
Also, programming it is very easy, and it automatically staggers all your dosings to keep them maxmially spread out throughout the day.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> I have a GHL Profilux 4-channel Standalone dosing pump, and use the balling light method: Calcium chloride (+ Strontium/Barium, +heavy metals), Sodium bicarbonate (+iodide/flouride), Magnesium chloride hexahydate+Magnesium sulphate heptahydrate, and vodka in the 4th channel.
> 
> It's set it and forget it, and it's really easy to adjust your dosages. I liked the unit over the Litermeter because it was capable of dosing as little as 1ml, whereas I think the Litermeter does 50ml minimum. In a nano tank, where I am constrained by the size of my stand, and also by the volume I can dose at once, the Profilux definitely stood out over the others.
> Also, programming it is very easy, and it automatically staggers all your dosings to keep them maxmially spread out throughout the day.


Oh nice setup, very similar to how I wanted to set things up. But I plan on trying biopellets as a form of carbon source.

Do you find it a hassle to mix up batches of nutrients for dosing? I guess I'll need to invest in a scale to measure it all out.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

+1 on profilux.

but I personally can not justify the cost ... (when I make similar products at work lol ) so for my upcoming set up Im going to use my DA lite controller and get 3-4 of these pumps:
http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store...stems/brs-2-part-doser-1-1-ml-per-minute.html

1.1 ml per minute. DA can be programmed up to seconds, 4 outputs.

4*100 for pumps, and 100 for DA, so you save like 100 at the end ....

PS. anyone heard reviews on BM dosing pumps ? they seem cheap !!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

gucci17 said:


> Do you find it a hassle to mix up batches of nutrients for dosing? I guess I'll need to invest in a scale to measure it all out.


It's not really a hassle, since I only have to do it once every 3 months currently for Alk, and like once a year for Ca, and I haven't ahd to remake my Mg solution yet. I make up 3.5L a time - but my next set up will have provisions for about 8.5L at a time for each solution - so I should be able to go a while without having to make more.

I bought a cheapo kitchen scale from Canadian Tire - it gets close enough and does the job well.



Big Ray said:


> +1 on profilux.
> 
> but I personally can not justify the cost ... (when I make similar products at work lol ) so for my upcoming set up Im going to use my DA lite controller and get 3-4 of these pumps:
> http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store...stems/brs-2-part-doser-1-1-ml-per-minute.html
> ...


Cheap is is usually cheap for a reason  I figured for the extra $100, the profilux runs itself, is a self contained unit, times itself and spaces dosings, has an easy manual override, and is a sleek unit.

One thing you're forgetting to factor into your cost is the fact that 4 BRS pumps are going to take up an entire RKM-PC4 ($100), so you have to factor that into the cost as well - the Profilux uses 1 plug, and doesn't need to take up a space in a controllable powerbar.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> It's not really a hassle, since I only have to do it once every 3 months currently for Alk, and like once a year for Ca, and I haven't ahd to remake my Mg solution yet. I make up 3.5L a time - but my next set up will have provisions for about 8.5L at a time for each solution - so I should be able to go a while without having to make more.
> 
> I bought a cheapo kitchen scale from Canadian Tire - it gets close enough and does the job well.
> 
> ...


I havent heard any bad reviews on BM units.

profilux, I agree .... there isnt much to be said about it  it does its job and it does it well and looks good. but my 150 dollar TOM aqualifter set up does the same job lol its just not for me.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol...I know what you mean. when I got the Profilux, I was fully prepared to get a CaRX setup - so instead I used the funds to buy a Profilux.

Clutter is a biggie too - this is one streamlined, sweet unit.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Only reason I was initially looking into a calcium reactor was I already have the co2 canister and rex grigg's regulator combo. Figured I'd put that into use since I don't have a planted tank anymore.

But the more I read about it, the more I would prefer dosing. I wonder how much the co2 setup can fetch these days? That should help suppliment the cost of a profilux doser.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Thats what I did - sold the reg and tank to go towards the Profilux


----------

